# Accidentally cut sprinkler valve wires, how to fix it with water proof?



## Shawn C (Jun 25, 2019)

I was cutting bamboo roots but accidentally cut the sprinkler valve wires, how do I fix it nicely with water proof seal?

The wires were inside a small rubber tube.


----------



## Msradell (Sep 1, 2011)

The wiring for sprinkler valves is actually low-voltage so connections really don't have to be totally waterproof as long as you make a good connection. There much like low-voltage wiring for lighting, just a good wire nut connection will be fine. If you want to make a waterproof connection using something like this: https://www.amazon.com/Sopoby-Conne...al+connection&qid=1561512705&s=gateway&sr=8-9 is quite easy and really works well.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

Most of the landscapers I know use dryconn connectors on sprinkler wire.
They are dielectric silicon filled and direct burial rated.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/DryConn-Small-Waterproof-Wire-Connectors-Aqua-Orange-20-Pack-62114/202889871


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Are the wires actually cut or just the black insulation? I'd probably paint some liquid electrical tape on there and call it good.


----------



## Shawn C (Jun 25, 2019)

The 2 wires were cut off completely and 2 wires' skins were cut but didn't cut through. Before your suggestions, I was very anxious and found that I have some straight wire connectors in the garage so I pinched connected those 2 cut wires and used silicon caulking caulked the whole thing into an oval ball. Tested sprinklers and everything is working so far. This is my first post. Thanks for all your help!


----------



## ktownskier (Aug 22, 2018)

Shawn, welcome to the club!! I hope you ask a lot more questions. I would suggest that you be a bit more clear on your location. LA as in Los Angeles or Louisiana? If you live in Los Angeles, then put in a better descriptor of where in LA you live. And any distinct qualities of your location. Since I live at an elevation, I put that in. 

Regarding your current issue and your resolution. Since you have already made a fix, and it works for you, seal it in something waterproof. you can use that self sealing silicone tape. Or use electricians tape, liquid electricians tape, or similar. If you find another cut, it is recommended to use one of the silicone seals mentioned above.


----------



## Calson (Jan 23, 2019)

Next time apply some dielectric grease to the bare wires as this will prevent corrosion. Automotive supply places sell it as a spark plug boot grease in very small tubes for $3 and it will last you for many years.
Good idea to bury the line to prevent future mishaps.


----------



## Shawn C (Jun 25, 2019)

Off topic question. How do I remove my cell phone # from the site, it didn't allow me to.


----------



## VictorMac26 (Nov 18, 2020)

I met with the same situation a couple of days ago, and I spent a whole day looking for a solution to this problem, but found nothing. I tried to fill the wire with a dielectric, just solder them, and so on, but all this seemed to me not the best solution. My friend advised me https://toolschief.com/best-lawn-sprinkler/ on which I could find a replacement for my old sprayer, ordered a good Rain Bird 32ETI and then I found out that could just wrap the cut wires with a heat shrink, and this way I would fix my old sprayer. I certainly don't regret buying a new one, but I could have saved some money.


----------

